# zebra finches



## helga20 (Mar 7, 2009)

can i keep 3 females with one male anyone with any info?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes you can a friend has several females with her male . But you may find only two may pair up. There use to living in groups. Be careful if kept in a avairy as alot of birds have died this year due to the freezing weather. There so small and cannot cope with the cold,damp.


----------

